# Recommend replacement speaker for Cube 60 (Orange)



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I have one of the original 80s Roland Cube 60 (orange tolex) that needs a new speaker. Original replacements are NLA. 

Any recommendations for something that remains close to the original voicing?


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm not sure about best replacement in terms of voicing, but I'd be sorely tempted to replace it with something with a neo magnet to shave a few pounds off the weight. Eminence makes a ton of interesting sounding replacements.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ronmac said:


> I have one of the original 80s Roland Cube 60 (orange tolex) that needs a new speaker. Original replacements are NLA.
> 
> Any recommendations for something that remains close to the original voicing?


I have the same amp, but mine is not in the best of shape (what could I expect after paying $50.00 for it) 

The original speaker that came with it had a bad rub. I replaced it with an Eminence C-Rex (hemp) as I am looking for jazz tones.

What I did find...*as a warning*..that many speakers will not fit in this amp (I tried several). They have to be quite "shallow" in the front to back dimension and have a low angle basket configuration.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks, Merlin and Dave for your replies. 

Dave, I replaced the speaker once before, and it was quite a chore to get a replacement that had the right dimensional fit. The speaker that is in there now is form an old electronic organ (the only one I could find locally that would fit) and doesn't have the power handling or voice I need. I'll follow up on your suggestion. Thanks.

Any others willing to comment?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Some of the Fender Alnico speakers will fit.

What voicing are you looking for?

I'll be interested in finding out which speaker you decide on.

Good Luck with this.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Dave, I want to keep the voice "clean and smooth". My main use will be for small room rehearsal (may through a pedal on it), small venue jazz (with a 335) and as an option for use on a festival stage. I have "character" amps, and can rent what I need for specific riders/gigs.

I am pretty sure I will go with one of the Eminence models, and likely the Cannabis Rex as you suggested.

Thanks again!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The only other thing that might be worth mentioning is that the C-Rex is very warm but you might find it to be a bit heavy on the bass side....the EQ's on my Cube 60 are not in great shape and are likely (among other factors like the room, pickups, flatwound strings, etc) contributing to this. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Merlin said:


> I'm not sure about best replacement in terms of voicing, but I'd be sorely tempted to replace it with something with a neo magnet to shave a few pounds off the weight. Eminence makes a ton of interesting sounding replacements.


I second this suggestion. The thing is with the modeling amps, you want a pretty neutral sounding speaker that works with all the amp voices. Neo's fit the bill, sound great, and shave some weight off the amp. I use and love the Jensen Neos.

I believe Eminence makes a couple of models of speakers aimed at modeling amp use.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

This is not one of the modeling amps. It is one of the old 80s models










I like the idea of a lighter cab and will also see what is available in the neo design.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

I put a C-Rex in my Peavey Valveking 112 (totally different sort of amp) and I liked it a lot. I've since sold the amp, but kept the speaker. 
Q Components stocks all the Eminence speakers and have good prices and quick shipping. Q-Components loudspeakers & audio products


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Furtz, thanks for the info. I have dealt with Ken before and will be buying from them again, based on my positive experience with him.


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

greco said:


> I have the same amp, but mine is not in the best of shape (what could I expect after paying $50.00 for it)
> 
> The original speaker that came with it had a bad rub. I replaced it with an Eminence C-Rex (hemp) as I am looking for jazz tones.
> 
> ...





greco said:


> The only other thing that might be worth mentioning is that the C-Rex is very warm but you might find it to be a bit heavy on the bass side....the EQ's on my Cube 60 are not in great shape and are likely (among other factors like the room, pickups, flatwound strings, etc) contributing to this.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

Andrey Gevich said: ↑
Hi Greco!Just read Your message about the roland cube 60 vintage..and you warning that some speakers will not fit the cavity . .did the EV EVM 12L speaker will feet the roland cube 60 vintage?Thank You!Have a great day!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Andrey Gevich said:


> Hi Greco!Just read Your message about the roland cube 60 vintage..and you warning some speakers will not fit the cavity .need You help.if You know.did the EV EVM 12L will feet the roland cube 60 vintage?Thank You!Have a great day!


@Andrey Gevich 

Sorry, I'm not sure if the EV EVM 12L will fit in a Roland Cube 60 (orange colour).
This was a long time ago.

These are the specs that I found...I hope this is the same as the speaker you are referring to:

http://www.electrovoice.com/binary/EVM12L Engineering Data Sheet.pdf

*Overall Depth: 138 mm *(5.5 in.)

These are the specs for the speaker that fit:

https://www.eminence.com/pdf/Cannabis_Rex.pdf

*Overall Depth: 129 mm* (5.1 inches)

The difference is almost 10 mm...that might not be possible, given the specs.

I hope this helps.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank You Dave, so Much!I check the dimensions and noticed the Overall depth of EV EVM 12L is 138mm ,including speaker frame, which is on the over side of the baffle of ROLAND Cube 60( vintage have a front mounting )and the on the photo the speaker frame is looks like 10 mm high !So maybe I have a chance. ?what do You think,?http://www.soundspeakerrepair.com/mm5/Web_Pictures/other/800/evm-12l-rul-s-t.jpg Best regards! Andrey


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Andrey Gevich said:


> .....ROLAND Cube 60( vintage have a front mounting )and the on the photo the speaker frame is looks like 10 mm high !So maybe I have a chance. ?what do You think,? Andrey


If you can mount the EV EVM 12L *on the front surface of the baffle* you might just be OK. In addition, the basket of the EV EVM 12L has quite an "open" design and this will also be in your favour. 

Please let me know if it fits. Thanks 

Best Regards to you also.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank You Dave!I will send You the results, when *it's* been done! I really appreciate your help!i like the sound of Ed Bickert guitar stock Roland cube 60 speaker!my stock  Pioneer speaker had a crack, so now *i'm* curious about EV EVM12L .hope its worth it!
Cheers!
Have a Great time there!
Andrey


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Andrey Gevich said:


> ....I like the sound of Ed Bickert guitar


Are you playing a Telecaster? 
It is great to hear that Ed Bickert (a Canadian jazz icon) is recognized and appreciated on the other side of the globe!

This is a pic of his guitar (I assume that, given that it is on his Facebook page)










Looking forward to hearing about your results.


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank You for the pfoto !Ed Big master and real musician!Yes I play Fender telecaster. Will let You know ..Cheers. Andrey


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

Andrey Gevich said:


> Thank You for the pfoto !Ed Big master and real musician!Yes I play Fender telecaster. Will let You know ..Cheers. Andrey


Hi Greco!)Just get the EV EVM 12 L OEM from 1991 Mesa cab(new condition) ...And Yes!,it fit the Roland cube 60 vintage,just move transformer slightly aside,and change the speaker screws for more longer .Sound is Perfect !I'm really Happy to make this upgrade. Happy New Year and Merry Christmas! !!Best Regards from Kazakhstan!Andrey


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank you so much for remembering to let me know and CONGRATULATIONS (on both) all going well with putting the speaker into the amp and that you are enjoying the sound. 

I went to see another famous Canadian jazz guitarist on December 23rd, 2017 at our local jazz club. His name is Lorne Lofsky. When I saw him, he was playing through an old orange Roland Cube and sounded wonderful. 

He has played with Ed Bickert on many occasions and they made an album together in 1990.















*Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and yours.*

Where do you live in Kazakhstan (which city?)?

I am about 100 km. west of Toronto 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

greco said:


> Thank you so much for remembering to let me know and CONGRATULATIONS (on both) all going well with putting the speaker into the amp and that you are enjoying the sound.
> 
> I went to see another famous Canadian jazz guitarist on December 23rd, 2017 at our local jazz club. His name is Lorne Lofsky. When I saw him, he was playing through an old orange Roland Cube and sounded wonderful.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave!)Thenk You For so interesting informations a for the Great video You just shared with me!One more Amazing Canadian guitar player for my vocabulary !And Great to hear that both of them satisfaed with old Orange Cube60 as well!!Im exited!!!))).I will try to collect their records and videos.Expect to learn some Real jazz lexicon and frazing. .I Live in Almaty ,the old capital city of Kazakhstan.All the Best to You and Your family! Andrey


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is a video from our local little jazz venue called the The Jazz Room.

I have met the guitarist on several occasions.

I looked at pictures of Almaty...it is very beautiful and modern looking.

Do you have a favourite jazz guitarist and/or jazz club in Almaty or nearby?


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

greco said:


> This is a video from our local little jazz venue called the The Jazz Room.
> 
> I have met the guitarist on several occasions.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave!Thank You for Reply!And more jazz video!Glad to hear You like Almaty!)Yes,we have jazz club hear,but I prefer to listen Players on records or DVD have 3 kids,so just Happy to practice myself when have a free time.But once I have a chance to Hear John Abercrombie many years ago.He is one of my favorit.!!Did You play with the band ?Have a Great Day! Andrey


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

Andrey Gevich said:


> Hi Dave!Thank You for Reply!And more jazz video!Glad to hear You like Almaty!)Yes,we have jazz club hear,but I prefer to listen Players on records or DVD have 3 kids,so just Happy to practice myself when have a free time.But once I have a chance to Hear John Abercrombie many years ago.He is one of my favorit.!!Did You play with the band ?Have a Great Day! Andrey


P.S.I Like the Band with Oleo!Superb Players!Thanks!


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

Andrey Gevich said:


> P.S.I Like the Band with Oleo!Superb Players!Thanks!


Is it You Playing on Drums?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Andrey. Having 3 kids must keep you very busy! It is amazing that you can find the time to focus and practice playing the guitar.

I have not been in a band. I am not a skilled guitar player but I enjoy playing. I also enjoy listening to many kinds of music. I especially like going to live performances. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Andrey Gevich said:


> Is it You Playing on Drums?


No...haha 
I have tried to play the drums and I can't separate my left and right hands and feet to do different things...haha

I posted the video so that you could see the fellow I know playing the guitar (his name is Dave also) and so you could see the inside of our local Jazz club/room.This band will be playing there again on February 2, 2018 and I hope to see them.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You are just starting your day and I am about to go to bed 
(11 hours time difference) 
From my perspective, you are living in the future! hahaha


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

greco said:


> You are just starting your day and I am about to go to bed
> (11 hours time difference)
> From my perspective, you are living in the future! hahaha


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Dave! What is the name off Your city In Canada?What kind off guitar did You Play?



 -Here is the Link for video for one of the best Almaty jazz band from the past. They havd around 6 albums ,all are Great and very musical..Hope You like it.Cheers !Andrey


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Andrey,

The name of the city I live in is Kitchener. It is joined with another city called Waterloo and we are in the province of Ontario.

Thank you for you links. The top link did not work form me. 

The lower link of "Boomerang Ensemble" is great!! 
Thank You! 
I am listening to it as I type this to you.

This is a picture of my guitar . It was made by Peavey (likely in China) and is not a particularly fancy or sought after guitar. 
I didn't pay much for it as I had to put all new wires inside of it. 
It is a copy of a Gibson model 335. Many companies make copies of that famous design...as I'm sure you likely know. 
It feels heavy...maybe about 3.5 to 4.0 kilograms!

Do you have a picture of your guitar?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

greco said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> The name of the city I live in is Kitchener. It is joined with another city called Waterloo and we are in the province of Ontario.
> 
> ...


8


greco said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> The name of the city I live in is Kitchener. It is joined with another city called Waterloo and we are in the province of Ontario.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

Andrey Gevich said:


> 8


Hi Dave !The Guitar You Have looks Great!How old is this model?Sorry for have a silence this days,the server blocks me .and acsess to this forum is forbidden, I dont know why..Will make a photo of my guitar ,but dont know how to post it here..))Have A Great day Cheers Andrey


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

Andrey Gevich said:


> Hi Dave !The Guitar You Have looks Great!How old is this model?Sorry for have a silence this days,the server blocks me .and acsess to this forum is forbidden, I dont know why..Will make a photo of my guitar ,but dont know how to post it here..))Have A Great day Cheers Andrey


P.S. Just see Kithener city on Youtube from some one car driving and another one from dron .You Have to be really Proud to live in such a Gorgeous Place .Not so much cars !!Modern architecture Alot of trees and parks ..!!!Just Great!Love it!


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

content://media/external/file/109216


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Andrey,

I didn't realize that you could be blocked from accessing the forum.

None of your images are showing. You will need to find a host (e.g. Imgur) for the images and post them from the host site.

My guitar is not old. I don't the exact date of production as I can't find a serial number anywhere on it. I think the seller said it was about 2010 or so.

Yes, Kitchener has a lot of trees and parks. However, the traffic is gradually increasing. 

The area around Kitchener is rolling hills and farms. To me, that is beautiful in a simple way. I also like old buildings, but nothing here is much more than 100 to 150 years old. 




















Nothing like the very beautiful old architecture in your country. 
In addition, you have mountains near your city!!


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

content://media/external/file/109216


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

Andrey Gevich said:


> content://media/external/file/109216


https://i.imgur.com/z6k4dPM.jpg


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

Andrey Gevich said:


> https://i.imgur.com/z6k4dPM.jpg


https://i.imgur.com/z6k4dPM.jpg


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Beautiful! Thanks for the pic.

What year and model is it?
What are the pickups?
It has many, many extra switches and knobs!!! Did you add the circuits for those yourself? It looks complicated.










This local guitarist is playing at our jazz club this week. I think his guitar was custom made.


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

greco said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for the pic.
> 
> What year and model is it?
> What are the pickups?
> ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

_from Andrey Gevich: 
HI Dave!)Yes I make wiring myself ,its Have Decade switch varitone, varible notch filter,and half out of phase switches..I use Joe Barden Nashville Pickup set.This Year I have a plan To bild the pine body telecaster myself from the old pine wood, 50 years old,fragment I have.But the neck I will order from Guitar center.And of course I will make it simple as possible..Haha.!!!I like to have tonal variation onboard..and my tele from 1999 year .Can I Have the name of this man with a tele on a photo please?Ted Gibbons?Have a Great day! Andrey_

Thanks for all of the information about your 1999 guitar. Do you enjoy electronics and guitar wiring? I like to do simple guitar wiring for myself and friends. For example, improving the quality of existing wiring and/or changing pickups.

Your pine Tele sounds like an exciting project. Will you also use Joe Barden pickups again in your new Tele? When you say that you will keep it simple, I wonder if it will have less that 10 switches and knobs when you are finished..HaHa!

You are correct, the man in the picture with the Tele is Ted Gibbons. I have not seen him play, but he lives locally and I will try to see him someday soon. 

Take Good Care

Dave


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

greco said:


> _from Andrey Gevich:
> HI Dave!)Yes I make wiring myself ,its Have Decade switch varitone, varible notch filter,and half out of phase switches..I use Joe Barden Nashville Pickup set.This Year I have a plan To bild the pine body telecaster myself from the old pine wood, 50 years old,fragment I have.But the neck I will order from Guitar center.And of course I will make it simple as possible..Haha.!!!I like to have tonal variation onboard..and my tele from 1999 year .Can I Have the name of this man with a tele on a photo please?Ted Gibbons?Have a Great day! Andrey_
> 
> Thanks for all of the information about your 1999 guitar. Do you enjoy electronics and guitar wiring? I like to do simple guitar wiring for myself and friends. For example, improving the quality of existing wiring and/or changing pickups.
> ...


Hi Dave!)Thanks For Your Reply.Yeas I'm very interested in guitar wiring and modification..so my main tele wiring always in progress when I have a chance, or I fill a desire to change something..For my new tele I expect to install Lollar Charlie Christian Pickups on the Neck And Bridge. But they are Really expensive .will try to do it Simple .maybe 2 capacitor switch and series and half out of phase positions on 5 way switch.Now Im really shure the bigest improvement is a Best Guitar speaker You can afford ,and flat Strings for jazz..Please let me know about Your visite to the Jazz room .But the Web says to me They are Just Great!!! Best Regards!Andrey


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Your new guitar might look something like this...Correct?

Will you get a rosewood fingerboard for it?

The 5-way switch is an excellent option as it allows for extra wiring combinations and a reasonable ease for changing the electronics/circuits.










I totally agree with you about how much changing a speaker can modify your tone.

We have a huge speaker warehouse locally and the owner is very knowledgeable and helpful. Here is a link: Canada's Largest Inventory of Celestion, B&C and Eminence speaker drivers.

I will likely go to The Jazz Room on February 2, 2018 to see my acquaintance Dave Thompson

*Dave Thompson*



Dave Thompson is one of Kitchener-Waterloo’s finest musicians of any musical genre. This man can play any style with anyone and can hold his own with the best guitarists in the country. He began as a freelance guitarist in the late 1980s and currently tours with Juno-winners Kellylee Evans and Susan Aglukark. Dave has performed in jazz festivals, clubs and concert venues across Canada and the USA, while continuing a presence on the local scene. He is a regular at the Stratford festival, playing in the pit for both ‘Tommy” in 2013 and “Jesus Christ Superstar” in 2012. Dave has opened for George Benson, Richard Bona, Chris Botti and others as a member of Kellylee Evans’ group, and has toured every province and territory Canada (including Nunavut) and several US states.

Dave studied jazz composition (with Herb Pomeroy) and guitar at the Berklee College of Music in Boston and has worked in concert halls, festivals, summer resorts, clubs, musical theatre, radio and TV, as well as on many CDs as a sideman, producer or arranger. He credits former bandleader Kenny Munshaw with much of his early experience and development as a working musician. His guitar and writing influences include Joe Pass, Pat Metheny, John Scofield, Alex Lifeson, Duke Ellington, Reg Schwager, Joni Mitchell, Wes Montgomery, Gil Evans, Sting, George Benson, Lyle Lovett and many more.

Dave Thompson lays down a scorching solo a a member of the Tim Louis Trio on “Something’s Breaking” 
Too bad that the crowd is clapping so much...it totally ruins the recording of his solo...

……




Regards

Dave


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Dave!Thank You for the great video You shared!Did You visit the concert?How it was?Just read one of Yours old posts about 10 inch Eminnence speaker for jazz.did You found out the best solution?I have old roland cube 40 choruse as well .so, it will be my next thing to upgrade..our locall shop have Eminence 10 inch delta demon ..Cheers, Andrey


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

just found this album ..Sound so Great!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Andrey...I was wondering when I would hear fro you.

Wonderful album! I'm listening to it as I type this. Thanks for posting it.

I think the Eminence speaker that you might find 'warm' sounding and 'smooth' is the Lil' Buddy. It has a hemp cone.

Here is the information about it: 
https://www.eminence.com/pdf/Lil_Buddy.pdf

Some other comments/reviews
EMINENCE LIL BUDDY 10in SPEAKERS

Yes, I did see Dave Thompson as planned. He was great, as always. Interesting that he was plating a headless Carvin Holdsworth model guitar. It looked something like this. He mentioned that it was easier to transport on airplanes.









Cheers

Dave


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Dave!Thank You for the information about Eminence speaker..last weeks work hard on some old jazz guitar records..and one of it is Ed Bickert Jumping blues.learn alot from it..The headless guitars looks futuristic and modern,but I like how tele looks like and some old guitars like Rocket Harmony..or Gibson ES -335 .Heave a Great time there Andrey


----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Andrey Gevich (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Andrey. I just realized that we owe an apology to @ronmac as we have totally derailed his thread. Thanks goodness it was started years ago.

Thanks for the above videos. I have seen them in the past and enjoyed them very much. 

I am like you with regards to the design(s) of guitars....conservative and more enthusiastic about the older designs. My eyes like to see reasonable symmetry in a design. Some would call that boring...LOL

Did you see this thread?
https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/mary-osborne-jazz-electric-guitarist-in-1958.196745/


Take good care.


----------

